# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  coś dziwnego

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
od 2 tygodni po każdym posiłku oraz napoju wymiotuję.
Nie jestem w ciąży, gdyż żyję w celibacie.
Przez tydzień schudłam 8 kg.
Nie mam bulimii, gdyż nie objadam się i nie prowokuję wymiotów.
Do tego wszystkiego w nocy budzą mnie bóle w okolicach żołądka oraz żebra(miejsce właśnie okolic żołądka,wewnętrzne a nie zewnętrzne partie żeber).
Bardzo proszę o poradę co to może być.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------

